# No Signal on new (used) 508



## umgoerz0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey folks -

I just picked up a used 508 that I suspect had been sitting unplugged for a while - the software version shows P363.

The problem is that the signal meter reads ZERO. Zip.
The coax feed from the dish is good (my 301 and 501 have no problems if I plug them into it).

I tried running the check switch with no satellite cable attached, then rebooting, then doing another check switch with the cable attached and it correctly identifies my QUAD LNBs, but doesn't see the satellites (shows up as Conn/X/Quad for both inputs on the check switch page).

Does anyone have a suggestion? Is it possible that this outdated software prevents this unit from seeing the satellites (and therefore prevents updating its software)?

Is there a way to force a firmware upgrade or even force a resetting of the hard drive to the factory defaults? Is this more likely a hardware failure?


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Unfortunatly this is an issue with the 501/508's. I've had a 501 which I've replaced 3 times for the exact same issue and I keep getting one back which has the same problem. It sees the what type of switch I have and everything, but no signal. *Sometimes* I can get it to work for a short while by unplugging it completely for a few days (maybe up to a week).


----------



## umgoerz0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

By unplugging are you talking the satellite feed, the power cord, or both?


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Both, I even unplugged any cables going to the TV too, just to make sure it was completely powered off in every respect, although that might be over kill.


----------



## rsaforjm (Jan 28, 2007)

Old software behaves differently. I recently connected back my 508 after 6 months. I saw all the satellites. Initially I saw the "You have dish500" channel, but later I saw blank channels, No sound no Picture. After the software upgrade, all the channels came back.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

try leaving it plugged up, but powered off for a couple hours...if it will update software, then you may be able to see the signal again. may or may not work, but worth trying.


----------



## umgoerz0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll keep you posted as to what (if anything) changes.

One (maybe stupid) question: is the modem ever used for upgrading the software, or do updates HAVE to come through the satellite feed?

I'm wondering if it would automatically dial into the 'mothership' and get its software updated if I actually plugged it into a phone line?

(I own 3 508's and have never had any of them plugged into the phone line before).


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

software always comes via sat


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

You may have to call Dish and get a hit on your DNASP number

Menu 6 1 3 next

fred


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Something else you my try is setting it to 119* T19 before running the check switch. While I don't know the truth behind it I have just always been told to do my software downloads on that sat and transponder.


----------

